# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Копии GALAXYs4

## GALAXYs4

Качественные Китайские копии Samsung Galaxy s4  сравним основные технические характеристики  с оригиналом ,которые влияют на работу смартфона .                     Начнём с оригинала -Дисплей разрешение 1920x1080 , процессор 4-х ядерный (1.9 ГГЦ). Память-16/32/64 +micron sd до 64gb. Ёмкость батареи-2600 мАч .Задняя камера 13МП, фронтальная 2мп. Цена от 19000 р.                                                                             Теперь опишим копию . Дисплей -720x1280 , процессор MTK 6589 4-х ядерный (1.2ГГЦ) .      Память встроенная 8 ГБ + micro sd . Ёмкость батареи 2000 мАч. Задняя камера 13 МП фронтальная 5 мп . Цена 7600 р.                                                                                   Подведём итог оригинал имеет незначительное преимущество в частоте процессора (1.9ГГЦ) , но справедливости ради отмечу чем выше частота тем больше потребление энергии. Так же преимущество в встроенной памяти , но мне кажется в аналоге 8GB вполне достаточно при том что есть и micro sd. Преимущество аналога в фронтальной камере ну и  конечно в цене , так же хочу сказать данные характеристики аналога выше к примеру чем у оригинального айфон 5s цена на который 25000р. Если вы хотите заказать данный аналог ЖМИ СЮДА И ЗАКАЖИ СВОЙ АНАЛОГ SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 УЖЕ СЕГОДНЯ

----------


## rodinka7

Даже не знаю, китайцы - есть китайцы. Лучше уже купить какой-нибудь китайский брендовый смартфон, чем их подделку. Все равно выйдет дешевле, чем оригинальный Sumsung. Например, Lenovo или Fly. Качество у новых моделей на высоте.

----------

